# Kitten Energy



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

........ I had *NO* idea! WHy doesn't it ever sleep? How can it NEVER sleep?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

If somebody ever figures out how to bottle kitten energy (and/or human child energy), they'd be farkin' rich! LOL


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm already really attached to him. He is such a happy sweet little thing. The second you pick him up (or pet him) he starts purring like a sports car and making air biscuits. 

He is a poster child for how important good foster homes are. He was born from a feral mother and despite them not being able to tame her Shepherd Book is SO incredibly sweet and gentle. He tries very hard never to use his little claws and even when he does get over excited and nips he stops immediately. 

..and speaking of sports cars, it's hilarious to see he and MowMow stand next to each other. Shepherd Book is like a sleek sports car all shiney with a curved hood and MowMow is like a big ole heavy dump truck all square with a flat grill.

I'm so thankful I have MowMow to help me with this little monster. He's pretty resigned to him living here and is incredibly tolerant except when the little Preacher Man misbehaves. Today the kitten went after my aloe plant and MowMow intercepted him with a yowl and a slap to the back of the head. Shepherd BOok just crouches and then backs vveerrrrryyyyy slowly away from whatever MowMow is shooing him away from.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I'm so thankful I have MowMow to help me with this little monster. He's pretty resigned to him living here and is incredibly tolerant except when the little Preacher Man misbehaves. Today the kitten went after my aloe plant and MowMow intercepted him with a yowl and a slap to the back of the head. Shepherd BOok just crouches and then backs vveerrrrryyyyy slowly away from whatever MowMow is shooing him away from.


:love2 what a good big brother!

I kind of miss the kitten days...sometimes  lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Having an older cat with a kitten is good. This is how Cinderella handled Charlee when she was getting too wild. :grin:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Kk, I showed the picture to MowMow. 

I wasn't feeling well last night and the kitten slept with us in bed so Mow and I were both a bit tired and cranky this morning. The poor kitten was making too much noise with some crumpled paper (that he pulled from the bedroom trash can) and MowMow got OUT of bed...marched over.... smacked him in the head.....and jumped back up into bed. SUre enough, a few seconds later Shephered Book jumped up onto the bed and laid down quietly. MOwMOw got all kinds of kisses and praises for dealing with the problem.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I've haven't been on the forums much lately....but that's awesome you got a kitten!

Kitten energy is un-freaking real. I think some are much "worse" than others though. Yoshi is still full of energy 24/7, and he's about 8 months now. I really hope he settles down very soon. He's made some progress....but has a long way to go.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Oo... ok had to break my silence this once..since i haven't been able to post in a bit due to a lot of stuff going on but.......

My poor kitty must be Narcoleptic.. she runs about on high for a short time, smacking, jumping, burrowing.. then runs over does the high jump for the bed, runs up the bed to my pillow and falls over .. dead... you can check her ears, squeeze (gently) her paws to look at claws, check her teeth, turn her over on her back (or belly if she is sprawled out), pick her up and move her.. generally anything and she does NOT wake up.. when she is ready to get up she takes a bit of time to get past the groggy stage... then its on high again.. she has two modes. full throttle and off...


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Even though Zinny is 16 months, I still call her kitten because she acts like she's 6 months old. And she's small, at only 6 pounds, so still is the size of a kitten anyway.
I took her to the vet, and he said they're full grown at 10 months...and since she had a good round belly and wasn't lethargic (far from it!), she was okay and will always just be a tiny cat (I thought she needed more nutrients or something, but I guess not!).


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Vivid my vet told me that too but I've found it to not be the case. Both boys were clearly still growing past a year, I'd say they finished maturing around 2 1/2! Until then they still looked like teenagers. Torri grew 1/2 pound (not fat, helthy muscle weight) this last year and she's 4! (admittedly that put her at a HUGE 6 1/2 lbs...lol) And Jitzu was about 2 when I met her and put on about 1 1/2 lbs of healthy weight, and 1/2 lb of tubby.

I firmly believe that they either grow, slowly, until they are 3, or have a growth spurt around 3ish.

My parents cat, as well as 3-4 other kitties I know, all supported this theory of mine by convenietly gaining between 1/2 lb and 3-4 lbs between their 2-3rd birthdays.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Can I borrow MowMow to whip Gigi into shape?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Fair warning, my pocket panther is going on 2 years old now, and he still doesn't sleep. Its something they left out of the operators guide....I'd send him back but I'm attached.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, my bratz are 4 and still too wild to sleep with me.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He was fine last night after MowMow slapped him around a little. I woke up this morning with MowMOw under my cheek and the kitten wrapped around the back of my head. 

I need to spend this weekend kitten proofing. He's finding things I don't remember ever owning.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh good lord, this kitten sounds a bit like Ariel in the week after he started exploring the rest of the house! He never slept, he wanted to play all the time... He has only just started sleeping these past two days during the day! And this was with 30 minutes of play time at least once, if not twice, a day...

And I am now slightly terrified as I have been considering getting a kitten around Christmas should I be in my own place and Ariel has loneliness issues. 

... Ah well, I suppose the cuteness is what keep you from cursing their existence.  (And hopefully, if it ever does happen, Ariel will be just as good a big brother as MowMow is!)


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

... The energy, tell me about it!

We got two weeks ago our new family member, a 16-week-old Siamese kitten, who now runs around the house like a maniac. Our 6-year-old Wizard finely got a playmate he desperately needed - and little more he bargained . They are so cute wrestling and running around. Wizard isn't as good big brother as MowMow, but he's doing his best to teach the little one: just this morning he re-covered the little ones poop (with the trainee watching), when he had done such a poor job covering it .

Luckily, our boy sleeps too, and when he does, there is no way to wake him. You can move him from the lap he fell a sleep to another without waking him. Wonderful little thing.


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

I loved the story about MowMow boffing the kitten in the head! Hooray for MowMow for taking matters into his own hands, er, paws!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Two Siamese said:


> I loved the story about MowMow boffing the kitten in the head! Hooray for MowMow for taking matters into his own hands, er, paws!


We had an epic moment last night. I have a large king sized blanket over the couch and it hangs down the back of it (which faces part of the room) The kitten was playing behind the blanket and I as i walked by I noticed MOwMOw watching with his eyes dilated and tail twitching. He streak in, grabbed the bundle (blanket and kitten) and rabbit kicked like crazy then took off running into the bedroom.

Shepherd Book emerged a split second later looking absolutely perplexed. I followed MowMow to the bedroom where he was sitting as regally and unimpressed as always like "what?".


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Meezer_lover said:


> I've haven't been on the forums much lately....but that's awesome you got a kitten!
> 
> Kitten energy is un-freaking real. I think some are much "worse" than others though. Yoshi is still full of energy 24/7, and he's about 8 months now. I really hope he settles down very soon. He's made some progress....but has a long way to go.


Yeah Apollo is over a year now and he's still insanely hyperactive. But siamese and siamese mixes are known for that.

I am pretty sure all kittens are robots though. They require no sleep.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

saitenyo said:


> Yeah Apollo is over a year now and he's still insanely hyperactive. But siamese and siamese mixes are known for that.
> 
> I am pretty sure all kittens are robots though. They require no sleep.


Evie must think she's a Siamese. She has far too much energy for a 2 year old! She dashes around until she drops, quite literally... wherever she happened to be!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Awww, MowMow was playing with his brother!!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Good cat, MowMow. 

Kittens seem to have two speeds: Full Tilt and Off.


----------

